# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Robot GROVER

## Airicist

Article "NASA rover prototype set to explore Greenland ice sheet"

by Steve Cole
May 1, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Testing the GROVER robot at the beach

Published on Jun 14, 2011   




> This video shows field testing of a robotic vehicle being developed by interns at NASA's Goddard Space Flight Center. GROVER is designed to crawl over ice in the Arctic, measuring its thickness with ground-penetrating radar. These tests were conducted April 1, 2011, at Assateague Island in Maryland. Shown is Andrew Hoffmaster, an engineering graduate of the Catholic University of America and Summer 2011 intern at the Engineering Boot Camp at NASA's Goddard Space Flight Center.

----------


## Airicist

NASA | GROVER in Greenland 

Published on Jul 8, 2013




> From May 6 to June 8, 2013, GROVER was in Greenland. GROVER, the Goddard Remotely Operated Vehicle for Exploration and Research, also known as the Greenland Rover, was based at Summit Camp on the ice sheet of Greenland. NASA's Dr. Lora Koenig was working with two students from Boise State University, Gabriel Trisca and Mark Robertson, to evaluate the robot for polar research.
> For those five weeks, Mark and Gabe worked to test GROVER's endurance in the subzero temperatures and biting winds. By the end of the trip, GROVER was working reliably enough for Dr. Hans-Peter Marshall of Boise State University to control the robot via satellite link from Idaho.

----------

